# How much Selenium and Vit. E to give pregnant Does?



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

So.....We have three pregnant Does due in February and March. :wahoo: 

In the past, we have had problems with Selenium and Vitamin E deficiency. This time, we are trying to make sure that the kids won't have problems. 

Does anyone know how much to give them??? :? :shrug: 
We are using Brazil-Nuts as our form of Selenium.

Thanks!!


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

Goat's require 700 mcg selenium per day. Brazil nuts have 2550 mcg in 1 cup. 1/4 cup of Brazil nuts would give you 637 mcg. Do your goats like the Brazil nuts? I use Bo-se at the rate of 1cc/40 lbs on my pregnant does 2 weeks before they are due with good success. Some people also use the Vit E/Selenium gel. 
~Christy


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Cristy, our goats love Brazil-Nuts!
So I give them a little bit more than 1/4 of a cup every day?
Do you happen to know how much Vit. E they need? We use the pill kind.

Thanks, Cristy!!! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the selenium e gel and even though you are supplementing the mama's you may consider getting some so when the babies are born you can give them a dose. Without giving them some they can still get selenium deficiency after birth. 
Our first two kids last year didn't get anything right after birth, and about 3 weeks later the buckling started showing signs of weakness in the hind end and just not acting his normal self. Once I got some selenium and vit E into him he was fine again. I had used the selenium tablets and vit e gel caps. But IMO it's so much easier to go with something like the gel, no crushing tablets, trying to open or dissolve gel caps, etc. PLus the gel isn't expensive, you can order it from Jeffers....


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

> So I give them a little bit more than 1/4 of a cup every day?


It depends, does the grain you're feeding have selenium in it? What about your mineral? You need to figure out how much they are already consuming. I wouldn't think that you would need to feed them more than 1/4 cup per day.

This site has some info on Brazil nuts. You probably know this already but keeping them refridgerated will help keep them from going rancid and extend their shelf life. http://www.nutrition-and-you.com/brazil-nuts.html



> Do you happen to know how much Vit. E they need? We use the pill kind.


The brazil nuts are also a good source for vit e. Old hay can cause a Vit e defeciency so if you have good hay and feed the nuts I don't think you would need to give extra Vit e but it is a good idea to have the Vit E gel caps on hand so you have the option of squirting them into the newborn kids mouth if needed.

You've peaked my interest. I may try to get some for treats for the goats to see if mine like them too. Please let us know when your does kid how the nuts worked. 

~Christy


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Christy, I'll definitely tell you guys if it worked.

HoosierShadow, we've never used the gel. In all the places we've looked, all of them have been REALLY expensive-even Jeffers. I have no idea if they have changed the prices, though.

We use Purina Goat Mineral, and have tried several times to see the mineral content online, but it was not any help at all.
Let me go check online right now....it's been a while since I was on there...... :type: 
Nope, nothing. To bad.....
If anyone knows what is in the Mineral, please tell me. I know that if I don't make sure that the kids are fine, I'll kill myself for letting it happen. :angry: 

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great advice given... :thumb:



> We use Purina Goat Mineral, and have tried several times to see the mineral content online, but it was not any help at all.


It shows...
Selenium, (Se) Min 25.00 ppm
Vitamin E Min 750.00 IU/lb
here is the link....
http://goat.purinamills.com/OURPRODUCTS ... fault.aspx


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Is that per cup??? :shrug: 

Thank so much everyone!!!!


----------

